# Máy lạnh âm trần LG 4 hướng và 1 hướng thổi - Nhận tư vấn, lắp đặt trọn gói



## haichaukinhdoanh (19/3/22)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG 4 hướng thổi và 1 hướng thổi cả 2 đều là thương hiệu của máy lạnh LG một trong những thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng và quen thuộc với khách hàng trong và ngoài nước. Sảm phẩm không những có giá thành hợp với túi tiền mà độ bền cao làm hài lòng mọi khách hàng.




Chứng nhận Đại lý ủy quyền LG của Thanh Hải Châu




Tại TP HCM, Thanh Hải Châu là đại lý phân phối cấp 1 các sản phẩm máy lạnh LG với mức giá tốt nhất đến tay người tiêu dùng. Thanh Hải Châu đã được chứng nhận bởi hãng LG cho nên khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi chọn mua các sản phẩm điều hòa của LG tại đây.
+++ Tham khảo chủ đề: Vì sao nên mua máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG inverter?

**Bảng giá **máy lạnh âm trần LG** 4 hướng thổi hiện nay:*
ATNQGPLE7/ATUQGPLE7 công suất 2 HP - 000 Btu

Giá: 21,000,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7 công suất 2.5 HP - 24000 Btu

Giá : 23,200,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

ATNQ30GNLE7/ATUQ30LNLE7 công suất 3.5 HP - 32000 Btu

Giá : 28,100,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36LH4 công suất 4 HP - 36000 Btu

Giá : 30,600,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48GH4 công suất 5 HP - 46000 Btu

Giá : 35,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

**Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần LG 1 hướng thổi hiện nay:*
Máy Lạnh Âm Trần LG 1 Hướng Thổi ATNQ12GULA1 1.5 HP 10230 Btu
Giá bán : ,500,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy Lạnh Âm Trần LG 1 Hướng Thổi ATNQGTLA1 2 HP 16700 Btu
Giá bán : 21,800,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy Lạnh Âm Trần LG 1 Hướng Thổi ATNQ24GTLA1 2.5 HP 19800 Btu
Giá bán : 24,000,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)


→ Xem tính năng hoặc thông số kỹ thuật từng sản phẩm chi tiết trên, vui lòng bấm vào link web sau : Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh
Bạn đang có nhu cầu tư vấn - báo giá - khảo sát - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cho không gian của mình thì có thể liên hệ ngay Thanh Hải Châu nhé :
CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU
- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 0962829308 – 09014323
- Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com


----------

